# This is great!!



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

This reporter really gets into it!!!


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

OMG was that funny...


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Now that is laugh out loud funny. I almost snarfed my coffee on that one. Holy crap.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

She thought she had it easy when they told her she didn't have to report from the beach... hehe


----------

